# If you could hunt with any hunt?



## Grey_Eventer (21 August 2011)

Im sure this has been done before, but what hunt would it be?
My dad has promised be 3 days hunting with 3 different packs- ive chosen the ledbury in golden button country, the cottesmoore- would have chosen the quorn (grandfather was secretary) but apparently its "not the same" and im undecided on the 3rd!
So if you were given a days hunting where would you go?!


----------



## oakash (21 August 2011)

The third has to be the Exmoor Foxhounds - unique country compared with most of England!


----------



## Merry Crisis (21 August 2011)

I would like to go back to the late 70s early 80s and hunt with the Old Surrey and Burstow with Jack Champion as huntsman and my lovely lover Bridger, his son who whipped in. Always on a nutty point-to-pointer that did a full day!


----------



## Alec Swan (21 August 2011)

oakash said:



			The third has to be the Exmoor Foxhounds - unique country compared with most of England!
		
Click to expand...

Nonsense!!  The Heythrop,  during the '70s,  when Ronnie Wallace ruled with a justified rod of iron!!  Halcyon days,  and it seems to me,  days of innocence. 

Alec.


----------



## EAST KENT (21 August 2011)

Definitely the Exmoor, and D@S Staghounds on an equal level.


----------



## Fools Motto (21 August 2011)

To get the sheer thrill of jumping big, The Blackmore & Sparkford Vale have a reputation for their hedges!
I'd just love a day with the Beaufort, seems to me to be very grand, and somehow I'd feel special!
I wouldn't say no to the Exmoor though, thats got to beat any hunt for scenery?!?


----------



## Grey_Eventer (21 August 2011)

cool mix said:



			To get the sheer thrill of jumping big, The Blackmore & Sparkford Vale have a reputation for their hedges!
I'd just love a day with the Beaufort, seems to me to be very grand, and somehow I'd feel special!
I wouldn't say no to the Exmoor though, thats got to beat any hunt for scenery?!?
		
Click to expand...

Just had a google- seeing as im going to where the hedges are (VWH country lacks these!!) the blackmore and sparkford vale have some big ones!


----------



## tootsietoo (21 August 2011)

For the country and the people, South Shropshire.  Or somewhere in deepest Wales.  No hedges there though!


----------



## Grey_Eventer (21 August 2011)

Ive always wanted to hunt in Ireland but I think thats pushing my present a little far  I think thatll be something to do on my gap year- hire a horse though!


----------



## rosie fronfelen (22 August 2011)

Alec Swan said:



			Nonsense!!  The Heythrop,  during the '70s,  when Ronnie Wallace ruled with a justified rod of iron!!  Halcyon days,  and it seems to me,  days of innocence. 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

same here Alec the Captain Wallace  era, but dont know about innocence, nudge nudge,this is  hunting we speak of?


----------



## oakash (22 August 2011)

Seems to be nostalgia for Ronnie Wallace's days at the Heythrop! Just remember he,some would say, made the Exmoor what it is today, with, perhaps, less of the glamour!


----------



## rosie fronfelen (22 August 2011)

oakash said:



			Seems to be nostalgia for Ronnie Wallace's days at the Heythrop! Just remember he,some would say, made the Exmoor what it is today, with, perhaps, less of the glamour!
		
Click to expand...

oh so true Oakash-i hunted in the Wallace days with the Heythrop and when he moved  to Exmoor,second horses mind you,i had the mucky end of the days---


----------



## combat_claire (22 August 2011)

EAST KENT said:



			Definitely the Exmoor, and D@S Staghounds on an equal level.
		
Click to expand...

I would also like to vote for the DSSH or the Exmoors for your third day


----------



## Herne (22 August 2011)

Alec Swan said:



			Nonsense!!  The Heythrop,  during the '70s,  when Ronnie Wallace ruled with a justified rod of iron!!  Halcyon days,  and it seems to me,  days of innocence.
		
Click to expand...

Heh. I went to the great man's funeral and at the gathering afterwards, I listened to some of the Great and the Good saying exactly that: "When Ronnie was Master of the Heythrop he ruled it with a rod of iron, etc, etc, etc. These young Masters these days don't know they're born..."

They were a bit taken aback when I pointed out that it was actually "God" who didn't know he was born. When he went to the Heythrop, back in the fifties, he could clear the entire country by talking to two Dukes and an Earl (figuratively, not literally), he had no Motorways, no Antis, no shoots to speak of and - most importantly of all - 90% of the Farmers over whose land he was hunting were sitting on horses behind him.

Piece of piddle compared to running a hunt these days....


----------



## Herne (22 August 2011)

Incidentally, in answer to the OP's question, however, the Cheshire and the Cheshire Forest now have some of the best Hunt Country, when it comes to old-fashioned grass & hedges...


----------



## horsies4coursies (22 August 2011)

oriel hunt in ireland great craic and lovely hunting


----------



## RunToEarth (22 August 2011)

Herne said:



			Incidentally, in answer to the OP's question, however, the Cheshire and the Cheshire Forest now have some of the best Hunt Country, when it comes to old-fashioned grass & hedges...
		
Click to expand...

Same, Cheshire forest have some wonderful hedges, I would love to have another day with them. Also Beaufort as I never made it out with them when I was at Ciren. I would love to hunt in Ireland, but given the dykes in Blankney country worry me sometimes, I doubt I'd cope with the drains over there!!


----------



## Maesfen (23 August 2011)

Herne said:



			Incidentally, in answer to the OP's question, however, the Cheshire and the Cheshire Forest now have some of the best Hunt Country, when it comes to old-fashioned grass & hedges...
		
Click to expand...

Yes, but look at the roads that have now decimated the Forest country, they have spoilt it a huge amount now.

You should come 'next door' to the Wynnstay for decent hedges; we don't call some the Grand National for nothing.


----------



## Baggybreeches (23 August 2011)

Yep, I agree with you Wynnstay is on my wish list, I have been out with Cheshire Forest a few times and had fantastic days. I would also like to have a day with the South Shropshire and DSSH just for the experience I think


----------



## PorkChop (23 August 2011)

Another vote for the Blackmore and Sparkford Vale - Amazing


----------



## oakash (23 August 2011)

Great fun to read everyone's responses! Reminds me a bit of the very history of hunting - back in the railway age of the 1850's for example, when many foxhunters were hailing the coming of the railways as the certain death of hunting! Omnia mutantur, nihil interit!


----------



## spotty_pony (23 August 2011)

I already hunt with what is often thought of as 'the best country' (Cottesmore) so I'm a bit spoilt!  

Howver, if I could choose three days ut with three different hunts I would love a day out in Exmoor as I have heard it is meant to be fabulous country. Also, a day out with the Quorn (to compare it to our country!) and the VWH seem to be quite popular so I wouldn't find a day out with them too.


----------



## PickledOnions (23 August 2011)

I hunt with the Quorn, and I have to say of all the places I have been there is nothing which compares with it! I'm very very spoilt in that I am based in big hedge country and I love it, I don't think I would want to go and hunt with another pack tbh!


----------



## Grey_Eventer (23 August 2011)

ShowJumping Superstars said:



			I already hunt with what is often thought of as 'the best country' (Cottesmore) so I'm a bit spoilt!  

Howver, if I could choose three days ut with three different hunts I would love a day out in Exmoor as I have heard it is meant to be fabulous country. Also, a day out with the Quorn (to compare it to our country!) and the VWH seem to be quite popular so I wouldn't find a day out with them too. 

Click to expand...

Very jealous! what meet would you suggest for the Cottesmoore? well have to have a look at the meet card 
VWH is quite good- depends what day you go out on (obviously). Our huntsmen works the hounds so we do usually get a few good runs.


----------



## Solo1 (24 August 2011)

Think I'll stick with Wynnstay, fab runs, good jumping and lovely people. Also sometimes a few names out so I can act all starstruck!


----------



## Baggybreeches (24 August 2011)

Solo1 said:



			Think I'll stick with Wynnstay, fab runs, good jumping and lovely people. Also sometimes a few names out so I can act all starstruck!
		
Click to expand...

Haha, I am glad that happens to someone else! I get ridiculously star struck and forget that the stars of the hunting/racing world are actually pretty normal people!


----------



## RunToEarth (24 August 2011)

I am gunning for a day with the Quorn this season, I have never been. I love being with the Blankney, I really do, but sometimes I would just love the occasional dry stone wall. I suppose if I could hunt anywhere for a day it would be Rockwood Harriers 20years ago, I love the country back up home, when my parents were hunting apparently it was a cracking hunt.


----------



## JenHunt (24 August 2011)

I'm really not sure - I love Bilsdale country, and have enjoyed some good days in the past with the Hurworth, the Bedale, The York North, and the West of Yore. I had two fabulous days in Ireland with the Roscommon and the East Galway a couple of years ago.

But, much as I enjoy jumping, I think I'm too chicken to tackle the big hedges of the BSV, the Cottesmore or the Quorn. 

Besides, I think its the people rather than the country that make a hunt worth visiting.


----------



## RunToEarth (24 August 2011)

JenHunt said:



			I'm really not sure - I love Bilsdale country, and have enjoyed some good days in the past with the Hurworth, the Bedale, The York North, and the West of Yore. I had two fabulous days in Ireland with the Roscommon and the East Galway a couple of years ago.

But, much as I enjoy jumping, I think I'm too chicken to tackle the big hedges of the BSV, the Cottesmore or the Quorn. 

Besides, I think its the people rather than the country that make a hunt worth visiting.
		
Click to expand...

Jen I didn't know you were in Skilbeck country! Small world, Bedale is also on my list of to do. 
I agree it is the people, and the social life, that makes a hunt great fun.


----------



## Grey_Eventer (25 August 2011)

RunToEarth said:



			I am gunning for a day with the Quorn this season, I have never been. I love being with the Blankney, I really do, but sometimes I would just love the occasional dry stone wall. I suppose if I could hunt anywhere for a day it would be Rockwood Harriers 20years ago, I love the country back up home, when my parents were hunting apparently it was a cracking hunt.
		
Click to expand...

My dad says the same thing about the Quorn, but I think going back in time is a little much for my dad to organise. Ive never been out with the Quorn either- i wasn't allowed to until I got a decent horse that could really jump and was 17! When my dad was my age, his hunt subscription was £40 i think!


----------



## JenHunt (25 August 2011)

RunToEarth said:



			Jen I didn't know you were in Skilbeck country! Small world, Bedale is also on my list of to do. 
I agree it is the people, and the social life, that makes a hunt great fun.
		
Click to expand...

I am indeed in Skilbeck country... which one(s) do you know? I grew up hunting with them (or them with me, I'm not really sure who broadened who's horizons! ). small world indeed


----------



## spotty_pony (26 August 2011)

Grey_Eventer - Tuesday is the best day to come. It is our big country and we often get lots of jumping.  Will let you know which meets are good when the meet card is out.


----------



## Grey_Eventer (26 August 2011)

ShowJumping Superstars said:



			Grey_Eventer - Tuesday is the best day to come. It is our big country and we often get lots of jumping.  Will let you know which meets are good when the meet card is out. 

Click to expand...

Brilliant- thank you very much


----------



## solitairex (27 August 2011)

Blackmore and Sparkford Vale! Just because I've heard it has amazing hedges...! x


----------



## camilla4 (1 September 2011)

solitairex said:



			Blackmore and Sparkford Vale! Just because I've heard it has amazing hedges...! x
		
Click to expand...

It does!  Definitely the most stiffly fenced country of all.  I grew up hunting with them and would go back in a heartbeat - beautiful country and thoroughly recommended!


----------



## merlin&brigit<3 (2 September 2011)

coakham bloodhounds or Old Surrey and Burstow


----------

